
The Dell XPS 13 7390 2-in-1 Review: The Ice Lake Cometh - kristianp
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15092/the-dell-xps-13-7390-2in1-review-the-ice-lake-cometh
======
RileyJames
That battery life seems impressive. I have an earlier XPS 13 and my battery
life is far far lower than that.

[https://www.anandtech.com/show/15092/the-dell-
xps-13-7390-2i...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/15092/the-dell-
xps-13-7390-2in1-review-the-ice-lake-cometh/6)

------
pinewurst
(2019)

